# 29 rimless??



## default (May 28, 2011)

Alright. So this fluval tank i got... its rimless - its a 29 gallon. Measuring 16" height, 12" width, and 36" long. It had a hood that almost acted as a 'hat' and almost felt like a rim.. however i took the hood off as it came with a standard t8 so i switched out for t5 ho. But the issue is now that its rimless.. and with a glass thickness of maybe 1/4" and black silicone and it seems to bow perhaps 2-3mm give or take... is it dangerous??!!
Need suggestions asap..
The tank is currently sitting on a bar counter, not fully even with a difference of maybe a few millimeters from one side to the other. Maybe 1-3mm.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

also like to add... the tank has a rim on the bottom portion that seems to have a centre brace... nonetheless, seems like a weird support if its on the bottom..


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

These are sold without the lids as well so it should be fine...they're not structural...


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

thats kinda reassuring.. so not structural as in not safe?.. lol but yea hopefully the flex is not a big issue..
cheers


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, I meant they didn't contribute to the structural integrity of the tank. It should be fine 



default said:


> thats kinda reassuring.. so not structural as in not safe?.. lol but yea hopefully the flex is not a big issue..
> cheers


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

carmenh said:


> LOL, I meant they didn't contribute to the structural integrity of the tank. It should be fine


im hoping lol!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

carmenh said:


> LOL, I meant they didn't contribute to the structural integrity of the tank. It should be fine


i messaged hagen to see what they have to say, and they go if i do so it may void the warrenty and is unsafe. so i totally flipped out at them, and asked if they have other archived cases with this problem. kinda disappointing for a company like hagen with their higher line goods like fluval to have such crap products. ughh


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll have a look in my catalogue at work tomorrow. I still wonder if the person you spoke to had a clue. If they sell the same tank stand-alone, ( which im almost positive they do) why would it be unsafe?


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Is this the 29g "long" from the fluval premium kit?

http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Aquariums/Starter-Kits-All-Glass/15216

I haven't seen them sell the same tank as a stand alone, but that was a pretty stupid response from fluval...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't believe those were frameless...



missindifferent said:


> Is this the 29g "long" from the fluval premium kit?
> 
> http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Aquariums/Starter-Kits-All-Glass/15216
> 
> I haven't seen them sell the same tank as a stand alone, but that was a pretty stupid response from fluval...


They do sell the frameless tanks alone, up to 77 gallons.  The sets are discontinued, so I can't check the larger sizes, but the part number for the tanks in the 5 and 10 gallon sets is that of the same tank that is also sold on it's own, rimless. I wouldn't expect that to be any different as the sizes step up.

My thoughts are that either the person you spoke to didn't have a clue, or they thought you'd de-rimmed a previously rimmed tank, or they just didn't give a crap because you already own the tank and weren't looking to buy...



default said:


> i messaged hagen to see what they have to say, and they go if i do so it may void the warrenty and is unsafe. so i totally flipped out at them, and asked if they have other archived cases with this problem. kinda disappointing for a company like hagen with their higher line goods like fluval to have such crap products. ughh


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

missindifferent said:


> Is this the 29g "long" from the fluval premium kit?
> 
> http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Aquariums/Starter-Kits-All-Glass/15216
> 
> I haven't seen them sell the same tank as a stand alone, but that was a pretty stupid response from fluval...


yea its one of those kits, the 29 gallon wide though. and yea the response was horrible, their response to my second message was even worst.. ughh just gets scary to be unsure about 29 gallons of water...


carmenh said:


> I don't believe those were frameless...
> 
> They do sell the frameless tanks alone, up to 77 gallons.  The sets are discontinued, so I can't check the larger sizes, but the part number for the tanks in the 5 and 10 gallon sets is that of the same tank that is also sold on it's own, rimless. I wouldn't expect that to be any different as the sizes step up.
> 
> My thoughts are that either the person you spoke to didn't have a clue, or they thought you'd de-rimmed a previously rimmed tank, or they just didn't give a crap because you already own the tank and weren't looking to buy...


yea hate how companies do that. and honestly, this might be the last fluval thing i buy, ive had basically all their tanks from the 'spec' up. just gonna wait and see i guess, they were like " you need to have the matching stand or it wont be safe.."  and i dont think they confused it for me derimming the tank... they would of said the warranty was a bye bye lol. however they did tell me that if the tanks leak the warranty is voided and dosent cover it either... screw them... just really pissed cause its such an expensive kit for such simple materials, kinda wish it was actually half decent.
and thanks a lot for your help!! yoou are very reassuring.
Cheers!


----------

